# Langsam kommt  UHD TV etwas  in Fahrt



## colormix (17. Dezember 2018)

Auf dem TV Sender RTL UHD läuft seit Neusten
 die TV Serie  Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten  als fortlaufende Serien , das UHD Format ist etwas zu hell im Gegensatz zu den anderen Inhalten,
bekannt  ist ja das da Sport Inhalte laufen  .

Auf UHD1 läuft  eine Krimi Serie ,    über die  Weihnachtsfreitage soll da   einiges los sein  leider bekommt   dieser TV Sender nicht gebacken für eine anständige EPG zu sorgen  .

 Mode Sender Fashion 4K,  Travelxp 4K  Mode  und  Reise Sender .

Leider   nur über Astra 19.2 zu bekommen ein Teil Verschlüsselt braucht man eine HD  Plus Karte .


----------

